# VW OEM Trunk Chrome Accent Strip, Sill Protectors



## bougy (Nov 21, 2006)

*Trunk Chrome Accent Strip*

I saw on the very last page a nice chrome accent strip for the trunk :
http://www.vw.ca/vwca/objects/...e.pdf
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
It looks very nice, I think, but I had never seen that in Europe (folders or real EOS Cars).
By any chance do someone of you has that on his EOS ? It must be even better on a dark color.
I'll be interested in any pic link for that.
Thanks a million,








Bougy


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Trunk Chrome Accent Strip (bougy)*

Hi Bougy:
That part is listed in the VW parts catalog for Europe, it is part number 1Q0 071 360. So, you could probably buy it from any VW dealer in Belgium.
Michael


----------



## swordfish1 (Jul 22, 2006)

*Re: Trunk Chrome Accent Strip (PanEuropean)*

It's £40 excluding fitting in England.


----------



## bougy (Nov 21, 2006)

*Re: Trunk Chrome Accent Strip (PanEuropean)*

Michael, you are fast !!! Thanks a million, I'll ask my dealer then.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Trunk Chrome Accent Strip (bougy)*

There are actually lots and lots of little goodies in the parts catalog that are not well advertised by VW - I think I will start a thread about them.
Michael


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: Trunk Chrome Accent Strip (bougy)*

That's nice, but I'd rather have it mount on the top surface of the bumper to protect the paint when you load stuff into the trunk. Phaeton needs it too. If you find that part please let me know.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Trunk Chrome Accent Strip (Paldi)*

Here is an illustration of several parts from the VW parts catalog. Item 1 are door sill protective strips (basically, decals), item 2 is the trim strip that Bougy referred to in his initial post, and Item 3 is a piece of fairly thick clear film that protects the horizontal surface of the rear bumper from scuffs when you are loading items into the trunk.
I purchased item 3 - the clear protective strip - for my last car, a 2002 Golf, and I was very satisfied with it. Another possible alternative might be to purchase a Fold-out Protective Cover for Rear Bumper such as what is available for the Phaeton, but the fold out cover is a pretty expensive part and it might be too wide (71 cm, or 28 inches) for the Eos trunk cavity opening. It is also possible that the fold out cover might interfere with the operation of the roof.
As with the parts illustrated at this post - OEM Volkswagen Mud Flaps - VW has used a Golf V vehicle in the illustration, but the part numbers suggest that the parts themselves are Eos specific. I don't know if all of these parts are available in North America or not - if you contact your VW dealer to inquire, mention the illustration number at the top (061-70), this will make it much easier for the parts specialist to look things up.
Michael
*Eos Sill decals, Bumper Trim Strip, and Bumper Protector*


----------



## archiea (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: Trunk Chrome Accent Strip (PanEuropean)*

I see one available here! However its for the jetta...
http://www.1stvwparts.com/prod...id=15


----------

